# Happy Birthday Manuel



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 17, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 11-17-2010:

-Manuel (born 1963, Age: 47)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Manuel!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## baron (Nov 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JML (Nov 17, 2010)

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------

